# Learning the Hard Way.



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Aristocraft received their new 10' aluminum US turnouts a few months ago and thus began my foray into buying G scale track for my layout.

"Great!" says I, "Aristocraft Aluminum it shall be! Seems good, seems cheep, seems simple!"

And so it was. The switches arrived and look great. My next step was to buy straight track. Easy right? 6 foot flex. Ready? Go!

"Not so fast" says the powers that be. The track arrived and had euro ties. After pouting for a minute or two I realized I may not have done the required research on what I had bought and after inquiring further I decided it was my fault. Luckily a feasible solution presented itself in buying US ties by the foot. Crisis Averted!

Lastly it's time to buy a few curves, the last major purchase. This time we shall read up on what we're buying more closely, be the "Educated Consumer"!! I email the retailer and ask about 2 specific part numbers and whether the ties were US. Eureka! They were! 8' and 10' Aristo Aluminum Curve! Sign me up!!

Arrived yesterday. Euro again despite my inquiry. I'm not the kind to get riled up because I know how hard retail can be. Regardless, I paused a moment to honor the stupidity of the situation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facepalm

So for potential track buyers out there: Lesson Learned! When you think you know enough about what your buying, remember it's still on the internet and things can go wrong. 
Also, building railroads take lots of time .
Also budget for mistakes.

I know a lot of you folks out there don't fret over ties but as they say, "it's your railroad" and I come from the indoor world and non-prototypical ties irk me more than not getting the right ones in the mail.


Finally, on a related topic, anyone have any good ideas for 100ft of euro ties? I'm thinking retaining walls, buildings, car loads obviously.... Give me some ideas!

-Tom


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

probably sale them. some folks like those better and think they hold the rail better. Which I have found to be true, but I like Amer also.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

? are the aristo euro ties the ones that match usa's ties? 
thanks dick


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

If current eBay sales are to be taken as indication of market value they are almost worthless (however, I'll start the bidding at $.50/ft  

Yes, what I call "Euro" are a match to USAT ties, 11/ft or could be considered 'narrow gauge' since the tie is more closely matched in dimensions to 1:22. Aristo makes 14/ft ties that are smaller and more closely match 1:29. Sunset Valley's ties are 16/ft I think and closer still to a 1:29 or 1:32 prototype. 

I will eventually get what I want. Muhahaha.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had the same problem a while back. I bought a box of track at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. When I got it home it was Eruo Track.

I just put them were they are not seen In tunnels and hidden places.

Or I just bury them with ballast. No one can see them 

JJ 


PS Most people who see your layout will me mesmerized by everything else and not notice the track that much.

Of course there are some anal retentive twits that will point it out. But that is why the Lord gave us such flexible fingers. Some can be retracted in to a ball and one can be extended. Hence the HI sign..


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your flexible fingers it,s your rr and if others dont like it and try to knock it so be it.We have never met but maybe some day out paths will cross.Pete digiacomo


----------

